# Need a Chicken butcher in Northwest Ohio.... HELP!



## 2Pz-N-A-POD (Apr 3, 2007)

My chicken butcher finally called it quits. Can't blame her, she's been at for a long long time. Does anyone know of a butcher in the North West Ohio area?
I'm located in the Fremont, Ohio area and have 30 birds ready for butcher in about 2 weeks.

KP


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Did you ask your retiring butcher if anyone is taking over for her? Generally they know of other folks in the area, specially if she's been in the business for years.


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I found one in Bradford, OH...called Kings & Sons. Phone 937-448-2448. 

I'm in SW OH and decided they were too far away from me. They might be too far south for you though.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'll add what I've found on the more eastern side:

Pleasant Valley Poultry
3160 Pleasant Valley Road
Baltic , OH 43804
330-897-0626
Aden Troyer

He's fully licensed.


----------



## 2Pz-N-A-POD (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks all. Looks like Baltic is the closest to me. Still so far away from Fremont, Ohio (Toledo area). I can't help but to think what a great opportunity for someone to start up a butchering business. I'm sure its not as glamourous as it sounds (sarcasm) but, I'm sure there would be plenty of customers around my area.

I welcome anyone else who might know of someone around the Fremont, Ohio area.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

When we were deciding whether to raise meat birds, Bill called Ohio and got this listing of custom poultry butchers reasonably near to us. Baltic works best for me (I don't think all listed are set up to label for resale) but maybe one of the others is nearer to you. (Sorry the layout's not great.)

Establishment Name	Business Address	Business City/State/Zip	Business COUNTY	Business Phone
Schroeder Chicken Cleaning	8082 Road 7	Leipsic , OH 45856	PUTNUM	419-943-2793

Pleasant Valley Poultry	3160 Pleasant Valley Road	Baltic , OH 43804	TUSCARAWAS	330-897-0626

J & J Poultry Processing	550 Richholt Street	Holgate , OH 43527	HENRY	419-438-7133

Spring Maple Enterprises	400 Baseline Road	Shiloh , OH 44878	HURON	419-896-2468

Plucky Poultry Processing	1658 Cullison Road	Utica , OH 43080	KNOX	740-427-2209

Lehman Poultry	2238 Beeson Mill Road	Leetonia , OH 44431	COLUMBIANA	330-427-2291

Valleyview Turkey Farm	4900 Yankee Road	Middletown , OH 45044	BUTLER	513-779-4546

Warner's Poultry Cleaning	6520 Heywood	Sandusky , OH 44870	ERIE	419-684-5095

Ebel's Chicken Coop	17146 State Route 114 West	Grover Hill , Oh 45849	PAULDING	419-587-3524


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

There's also the Johnson Family, just south of Wilmington, OH. I just went there last Saturday. They charge $2.35 a bird, $10 per turkey.


----------



## dana888 (Sep 27, 2010)

I just ran accross this post and was wondering if you ever found anyone? I live in the Fremont area too and am looking for someone to process about 8 chickens twice a year for me. Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## grandmajo (Mar 25, 2008)

There's also Borg's Poultry Plus located between Fayette, Ohio and Hudson, Michigan on State Route 127, for those who are farther west in Ohio. 
By appointment only 517-448-7245


----------



## rmrc (Aug 20, 2009)

Did you try Tanks Meats in Elmore? Great folks. They do my pigs. Let me know if they do poultry.

(419) 862-3312

Root's Poultry might have a suggestion.

www.rootspoultry.com


----------

